# Making a printing business go international?



## linarave (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys, so if you have a local printing business making the usual business cards, binders, brochures and so on, how would you make something like this more international in terms of doing business in different countries? What could you offer to attract international businesses/clients? Is there a way to form a partnership with printing businesses in other countries and outsource projects?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I have not a clue how to answer your question but I wish you luck. Perhaps someone here can help with ideas.


----------

